# Gurkha Gurkha Empire series 3 Cigar Review - Gurkha Empire serie 3



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I first ordered a five pack of these from CI, they looked good and upon smoking the first one, I didn't know what to expect, then I got that taste ...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Gurkha Empire series 3 Cigar Review - Gurkha Empire serie 3


----------

